# Fisherman's Stew and the Return of the FOAM



## ironchef (Mar 8, 2008)

There are lots of different recipes for this. I like that at its very essence, the dish is a simple, peasant-style meal. Despite this, it's a dish that can be turned into one that's upscale because of the seafood that's in it. In restaurants, it's a good way to move some of the extra seafood inventory. I had to move some scallops and clams, and we had some extra fish leftover from a banquet the night before, so all of that turned into tonight's special. The flavors were basically French-Mediterranean, with my interpretation of this dish. Plus, season four of Top Chef starts so I felt inspired to foam something. 

*"Fisherman's Stew"*
_Pan Seared Mahimahi and Atlantic Diver Scallops, Keahole Lobster, Manila Clams, Spicy Tomato and Bacon Ragout, Sourdough Crostini, Garlic Aioli, Micro Basil, Saffron Foam_


----------



## amber (Mar 8, 2008)

That looks delicious.  The presentation is quite attractive with all the vibrant colors.  I am a huge seafood fan and this really looks yumbo!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 8, 2008)

NICE!  It's good to see foam again!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 8, 2008)

lol, micro basil.

great job, ic. and as always, great to see you.

 [SIZE=-1]"a noble spirit enbiggens embiggens the smallest man" [/SIZE]


----------



## ironchef (Mar 8, 2008)

buckytom said:


> lol, micro basil.
> 
> great job, ic. and as always, great to see you.
> 
> [SIZE=-1]"a noble spirit enbiggens embiggens the smallest man" [/SIZE]


 
Hey, who you calling small buddy! 

LOL.

I wish I could claim some originality on the saffron foam, but I can't. However, the idea was just too "soigne" to ignore.


----------



## mbasiszta (Nov 4, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> NICE! It's good to see foam again!


Okay, I give: what is "FOAM"? Hard for me to research such a common word. I love seafood, too, and the picture of "tonight's special" look great! Wish I could order it!
Chau, Marty


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 5, 2008)

Glad to see your creations again, ironchef.
Seems like the new position is working out. 
Congradulations.


----------



## mbasiszta (Nov 5, 2008)

Ironchef, please let me know what "FOAM" is?


----------



## pacanis (Nov 5, 2008)

mbasiszta said:


> Ironchef, please let me know what "FOAM" is?


 
If you do a search on "saffron foam", it will give you an idea until IC comes back. It appears to be a mixture of cream, half and half, white wine and gelatin.... with saffron. One site I found had various "foams" that could be made. They did not look as foamy as IC's though, more like a whipped cream sitting on top. I like the looks of his as it seems to compliment the meal much better.


----------



## mbasiszta (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you very much, "Pacanis".
Chau, Marty.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 5, 2008)

I need a bigger bowl   IC, very pretty - lovely presentation!  How's the new gig coming along?  Kewl, you can make your own creations at the new establishment.


----------



## ironchef (Nov 5, 2008)

mbasiszta said:


> Okay, I give: what is "FOAM"? Hard for me to research such a common word. I love seafood, too, and the picture of "tonight's special" look great! Wish I could order it!
> Chau, Marty



The foam in this case is a sauce or liquid that is frothed using an immersion blende. To make a foam using an immersion blender, you can add a few grams of soy lecithin per liter of liquid to your base. Soy lecithin helps stabilize a foam so it doesn't immediately dissipate into a liquid on the plate. Most liquids will form a foam on the surface when beat with an immersion blender if they have a high enough fat-to-liquid ratio or if they contain enough pectin(like carrot juice), but the lecithin helps the foam hold its shape longer.


----------



## mbasiszta (Nov 5, 2008)

ironchef said:


> The foam in this case is a sauce or liquid that is frothed using an immersion blende. To make a foam using an immersion blender, you can add a few grams of soy lecithin per liter of liquid to your base. Soy lecithin helps stabilize a foam so it doesn't immediately dissipate into a liquid on the plate. Most liquids will form a foam on the surface when beat with an immersion blender if they have a high enough fat-to-liquid ratio or if they contain enough pectin(like carrot juice), but the lecithin helps the foam hold its shape longer.


Wow! I had no idea FOAM  is so complicated. Thank you very much for taking you time to write such a complete explanation of how it is prepared.
Chau, Marty


----------



## corazon (Nov 6, 2008)

Ah, foam.  The good stuff.

We went to a fancy restaurant last September.  We had tomato foam and (if I remember correctly) a truffle milk foam as well.  Best meal I've ever eaten.  I was thinking of you while reading that foam was on the menu 

Looks amazing ic.


----------



## Chef_Jacob (Nov 6, 2008)

Marty,

It looks like the light "foam" that Iron Chef is using here is also what is called an "Air." It's usually a liquid with the consistency of water to which Lecithin is added. Lecithin is found in egg whites and soybeans, and most powdered extracts used for foaming are derived from soy. It is added as a stabilizer to give the foam structure. 

The Lecithin is added at about 1% by weight and then mixed into the liquid with an immersion blender. To make the foam, the Immersion blender is used to "froth" just the top of the liquid to incorporate air. The foam is then allowed to set for about 60 seconds, and then spooned off the top and used as a sauce or garnish.

Since the "foam" is made mostly of air, it has a very intense way of interacting with your pallet, allowing you to taste the "essence" of the foamed liquid.


----------



## mbasiszta (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, Chef Jacob, what a nice explanation of 'foam' and the pictures really help. So it is not really that hard at all. Can you buy lecithin or is it necessary to use some egg white? I froth hot milk in a coffee mug and then pour (carefully) coffee in the mug and sprinkle cinammon on top. This is a cup of coffee I make for my wife usually on Sundays, but also at other times. So I have an immersion blender and didn't even know it. RO LOL
Thanks for the very clear explanation.


----------



## Chef_Jacob (Nov 6, 2008)

You can find a powdered form of lecithin at most health food stores. It is commonly used as a dietary supplement. Egg whites will work to some degree, but they will dilute your flavor and add a bit of that raw egg taste. Soy  based lecithin powder is really the way to go.


----------



## mbasiszta (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you again, Jacob. I like Edamame, but most other soy products do not appeal to me, e.g. tofu. I will look for the powdered soy lecithin.
Chau, Marty


----------

